# Gina is growing!



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

My little Gina is growing so quick. She is so big already. Where does the time go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a cutie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the ears!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

She is a beauty! I love the name, our best driving goat is named "Gina". Your Gina is almost the same color and ears as ours.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks. I love her. She looks like a football player with her black marks under her eyes. she is a little rough neck to. She is rotten.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

She looks so happy!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww, she is a doll. They do grow so fast, don't they?


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Aww what a cutie!

And yes time flies way to fast! My spring born babies are getting big and I'm starting to realize they are really almost full grown with the exception of needing to fill out a little. I'm wanting to pick them up and cuddle them and they in turn are over flagging by the boys. I feel like I have a bunch of teenagers in puberty!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am telling ya she is going to be 4 weeks old next week already. I am like noooooo. I also going to be putting a deposit on a boer doeling this week. I want to go look at her again before I put the deposit so I will take some pictures then. She is a beauty.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww, I love the teardrop she has under her eyes, very cute little girl  They certainly grow up way too fast! We kept twin does that were born in Feb, and they are sooo big, 10 months old now, and I keep asking where time has gone. Thankfully they still have kid like personalities


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is so rotten to. Her growth is amazing me. She is doing exceptional. The new black doeling I am getting is a bit on the smaller side but I think she will still grow nicely now that they pulled one of the others she was from a set of triplets. I am going to attach a pic of her. She is adorable I need to figure oout a name for her.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a cutie!!! She looks happy and enjoying some playtime!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, Gina is a little cutie! :lovey:
It really is amazing how fast they grow, I recently saw some baby pics of my boys...they were so tiny and sweet!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

What happened to my baby?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

That's crazy! She was just born!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's getting so big! 

I love that black doe! She's beautiful! I would love to have a black, black paint or spotted/dappled doe, something 'different' they are such pretty goats.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she's getting so big!
> 
> I love that black doe! She's beautiful! I would love to have a black, black paint or spotted/dappled doe, something 'different' they are such pretty goats.


I actually bought that doeling and a all black buckling from these people. I am working on my black and black spotted herd right now. Hoping for great results.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gina is getting bigger by the minute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting big


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I been busy lots going on but Gina should be having her first baby in few more months.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, time passes quickly doesn't it? Can't wait to see her babies! Who is she bred by?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is bred to a all black boer buck I bought in march. He should give me lots of color crossed with her. She has a spotted cape father he has a paint mother his dad is black so can't wait see what she gives us.


----------

